#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How to fix "Content wider than screen" google mobile-friendly test issue error?

## Ahamed

When I checked my site on responsinator.com it seems okay But when I tested Google mobile-friendly test, it shows this "Content wider than screen" error. Can you guys tell me how to fix this error?

----------


## Bhavya

> When I checked my site on responsinator.com it seems okay But when I tested Google mobile-friendly test, it shows this "Content wider than screen" error. Can you guys tell me how to fix this error?


Hi Ahamed,

When I searched about Content wider than screen error, I found this article, Hope It will be helpful for you.

----------


## Ahamed

Thanks, Bhavya for this wonderful post.

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks, Bhavya for this wonderful post.


It's my pleasure, hope this information is helpful for you.

----------

